# Ultratac K18 (XP-G2 S2, 1xAAA Ni-MH, Alkaline, Li-ion) Review



## candle lamp (Sep 23, 2015)

The K18 is a 1xAAA light from Ultratac features a side switch, and compatible with 10440 Li-ion, Ni-MH and Alkaline battery. The packaging is the nice cardboard box. You can see the features and specifications on the front, side, and back of the packaging. 
.
.










The light come with removable pocket clip (attached), spare o-rings, key chain, user manual, and warranty card.
.
.
*Manufacturer Specifications* from user manual :

• Max. output of 360 lumen
• Convenient one-handed operation
• Direct thermal path (DPT) copper MCPCB
• 3 light levels plus strobe
• Reverse polarity protection
• Compact size and light weight
• AR coating lens, 99% light transmittance
• Compatible with 10440 Li-ion battery
• Two-way clip provide more carrying options
• Battery option : 1xAAA Alkaline, Ni-MH, 10440 Li-ion battery 





.
.

























The K18 looks small for the class. The anodizing is a light blue and no flaws on my sample. Labels are sharp and clear in bright white against the colored background. There are small patterned rectangles over the head and body tube.
The light has a built-in split-ring attachment point on the tail of the light, which prevents tailstanding. It also makes the light slightly taller. The light has no tail switch. Fit and finish look good.
.
.





The light has 2 parts. The pocket clip works as a good anti-roll device as well.
.
.





There is a patterned rectangles band on the head. The head has a clean looking cylindrical design with a electronic side switch. The side switch looks rubber, and it has a good feel to touch and has short travel, which produces a little clicking sound. The K18 switch is protruding and this may cause the risk of accidental activation. The light has reverse polarity protection to protect from incorrect battery installation (i.e., the K18 has a physical reverse polarity protection. You can see a very thin layer on the positive contact in the head).
.
.










The light comes with a lightly textured reflector (OP) and uses a XP-G2 S2 emitter. Centering of the emitters was pretty good on my sample.
.
.





The pocket clip looks sturdy and hold onto the light very securely. It is reversible, allowing both head-up or head-down. 
.
.





The battery tube is mostly covered in raised patterned rectangles. With the pocket clip attached, overall grip is acceptable, but not as grippy as actual knurling. The wall thickness of the body is 1.3mm. The light feels reasonably solid.
.
.





The light uses a spring in the tailcap, like many lights in this class.
.
.





The screw threads are triangular-cut of good quality. Threads are well machined, and anodized which allows the light to be locked-out. As supplied, threads are lubricated. Screw threads action is smooth with no cross-threading or squeaking in my sample. 
.
.





The K18 come with an included key chain. This large key chain can be quickly put or removed from the key-ring. While the key chain attachment point is quite useful, the attachment point prevents tailstanding.
.
.
.
*User Interface* 

There are two modes (i.e., general mode & strobe mode). 

1) General mode
On-Off and output switching is controlled by the electronic side switch. Pressing and holding (0.5sec) the side switch will turn the light on, and another pressing and holding turns it off.

When on, a quick press and release (i.e., click) of the side switch will proceed Low -> Med. -> High, in repeating sequence. The light has mode memory, and remembers the last output level used when you turn the light off and back on. 

2) Strobe mode 
The “hidden” Strobe is accessed by double-clicking the switch when on. A single quick press and release (i.e., click) of the switch will return to the previous output level in general mode. The strobe has no memory.
.
.
*Standby Current Drain*

Due to the electronic side switch interface, the K18 is drawing a small current when the light is fully connected. But I was not able to measure it, as I had blown the mA (including μA) current fuse in my DMM. So I was told by Ultratac that their test result is between 40~50μA when using 1.5V voltage power supply. For 1xNi-MH AAA (750mAh), that would translate into around 1.7~2 years before it would be fully drained. This is negligible, not much of a concern. But I would recommend you lock-out the light when not in use or to prevent accidential activation. 
.
.










From left to right, Panasonic Eneloop AAA (750mAh), Fenix E99 Ti (XP-E2), Rayus C01 (XP-G2 R5), Ultratac K18 (XP-G2 S2), Skillhunt Ramble-I (XP-E R2). 
.
.
.
*Measured Dimensions*




.
.





The K18 is not a very small light, but good size to hold and use. You can use it as an EDC light. *Overall build quality* seems high.
.
.
*PWM*




I can see PWM flicker on Low and Med. output when waving the light fast. But the flicker on both levels is not noticeable, you will not be annoyed in real life. 
The K18 shows no sign of PWM on High. I hear a very small buzzing sound on Med. only when the light is very close to my ear. 
.
.
*Runtime*





The runtime to fall to 10% of its initial output from 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on (i.e., based on ANSI FL-1) for High is as follows :

I don't have other runtime data in this class for comparison, but the results above says that efficiency on Ni-MH seems better than other battery sources. Unfortunately I was not able to test on 10440, as I don't have 10440 Li-ion cell. 

The K18 drops down rapidly on Alkaline. 
.
.
*Beamshot*

1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door) on max. output on 1xPanasonic Eneloop AAA (750mAh) 
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/25sec, Auto white balance 














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/100sec, Auto white balance














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/800sec, Auto white balance














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/2000sec, Auto white balance'















The beam profile is pretty comparable to the others. It shows a bit wider hot spot than other lights. The overall beam profile is good. The beam has a cool tint, but warmer than I expected.
.
.
2. 3.5m Indoor Beamshot on max. output on 1xPanasonic Eneloop AAA (750mAh) 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1/10sec, Auto white balance




.
.





The above pictures make it look like all lights are not brighter than they actually are. So I took more pictures with 1/5sec condition which are much more close to real situation as below.
.
.
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1/5sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.
3. 7.0m Indoor Beamshot on max. output on 1xPanasonic Eneloop AAA (750mAh) 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1/10sec, Auto white balance




.
.





The above pictures make it look like all lights are not brighter than they actually are. So I took more pictures with 1/5sec condition which are much more close to real situation as below.
.
.
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1/5sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.
*Overall Impressions*

• Build quality seems high
• The light can't tailstand 
• Anti-roll indentations on the body
• Possibility of accidental activation from off, due to the slightly protruded electronic side switch
• Standby current drain (40~50uA) is inevitable, but not much of a concern 
• Physical lockout function 
• Physical reverse polarity protection function
• 10440 Li-ion is supported
• Mode memory for all output levels except Strobe
• True Moonlight mode is not available
• Use PWM for Lo, Med., but may not distract the user
• Overall beam tint is cool white, but warmer than expected

Ultratac K18 provided by Ultratac for review.


----------



## yizhiren (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice review. If you could test it with 10440 Li-ion battery that would be perfect.


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 23, 2015)

yizhiren said:


> Nice review. If you could test it with 10440 Li-ion battery that would be perfect.



Actually I don't have a 10440 Li-ion cell now. Hope I get some cells.


----------



## holygeez03 (Sep 23, 2015)

What's funny is that I was searching for a review like this last week when I was considering a K18... I went ahead and ordered one from Going Gear. I had long considered getting some 10440's to use in one of my iTP A3's, but always decided against it. Since the K18 officially supports the 10440 and has a side switch, I couldn't resist.

I agree with everything in the review above... light feels solid and looks great... clicky switch could be a weak point on a keychain light, but we will see in time... the UI is a little weird for me since I don't have another UI like it, but it should do a good job of preventing accidental activation. And it can be locked out easily with a slight loosening of the head, which stays plenty tight for carrying.

The light output is FANTASTIC with a 10440... I wouldn't mind if the lowest mode had a sub-level for an even lower mode, but based on the cost of the light and the output on high, it is well worth it. I will usually have a Zebralight with me for most needs, but when I find myself without, the K18 is a great keychain backup.

If it holds up on my keychain... I will probably order a few more for myself and xmas gifts!

If only it had a neutral option... maybe someone will start modding them???


----------



## yizhiren (Sep 23, 2015)

OK, I will order one and test with 10440 Li-ion battery by myself.


----------



## magellan (Sep 24, 2015)

Great review. Sounds like a nice little light. Will order one and try it with a 10440 also.


----------



## Bela16 (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## candle lamp (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your runtime graphs on 10440 Li-ion cell. Bela16! :thumbsup:

1. High - 1xEfest 10440 (350mAh)




.
.
2. Med. - 1xEfest 10440 (350mAh)


----------



## scintillator (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks for the outstanding detailed review.
Looks tempting.


----------



## greenlight (Oct 18, 2015)

Does the light work in twist mode?


----------



## candle lamp (Oct 19, 2015)

scintillator said:


> Thanks for the outstanding detailed review.
> Looks tempting.



Thanks. scintillator!



greenlight said:


> Does the light work in twist mode?



No, as I described in my review, you can use the side switch for on-off and mode change.


----------



## Mstevens113 (Feb 17, 2016)

Guys can I ask exactly which 10440 battery this you tested with?

I have a Efest IMR10440 3.7v Li-Mn 350mah here and when I tried it in the light it wouldn't work at all.

And yes it was fully charged lol


----------



## Capolini (Feb 17, 2016)

Mstevens113 said:


> Guys can I ask exactly which 10440 battery this you tested with?
> 
> I have a Efest IMR10440 3.7v Li-Mn 350mah here and when I tried it in the light it wouldn't work at all.
> 
> And yes it was fully charged lol




I used the same battery as you! One worked while the other did not until I improvised[not recommended] by removing about 2mm of wrapper at the positive end. When I charged it as I was putting it in there were a few sparks! So I put some scotch tape on it and it works! Like I said I do not recommend this. 

I guess this proves that no Two[2] BATTERIES ARE EXACTLY THE SAME.AS ONE WORKED WHILE THE OTHER DID NOT! On my Olight i3E both batteries worked. That light has a RAISED contact at the positive end unlike the flat contact on the Ultratac.

I got my batteries at liionwholesale.com.

Jon said in a few weeks he will have these Efest 10440 customized w/ a button tops. As soon as the customized BT come in I will be using them.:thumbsup:


http://liionwholesale.com/


----------



## Mstevens113 (Feb 17, 2016)

Sounds like my battery maybe isn't contacting properly then.

It's hard finding 10440's in the UK for some reason!


----------



## Mstevens113 (Feb 17, 2016)

Managed to get mine working, turns out it was the plastic wrapping that comes over the positive end stopping the connection being made.

Small trim and all sorted, no sparks like you had, only the smallest of trims needed.

Good to have the 10440 option, it's like 2 lights in 1 really this thing. AAA is the practical option I tend to think I'll use mostly but for short lived giggles the nuclear option is nice to have :laughing:​


----------



## Capolini (Feb 17, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

lol! I did not have the wrapper on mine,it just did not work!

Glad you got them working!

:welcome:


----------



## kreisl (Feb 17, 2016)

Capolini said:


> unlike the flat contact on the Ultratac.



Yes the center is flat. But near the threads there is a ring. One could call it RPP (reverse polarity protection) i guess?


----------



## Capolini (Feb 17, 2016)

^^^^^

YES,,,I see that *GOLD RING!* The light has RPP so that well indeed may be it.


----------



## kreisl (Feb 17, 2016)

maybe it is not real gold!! ^^^^

but it surely smells and looks like gold


----------



## Sphinxxx (Mar 23, 2016)

Does anybody have a Trustfire 10440 battery to see if it fits in this light? They are 46.25mm long and 10.25mm wide. I just ordered the light and want to know if i can get away with the bigger cell. I will probably play it safe but if somebody can confirm that would be awesome.


----------



## Sphinxxx (Mar 23, 2016)

kreisl said:


> maybe it is not real gold!! ^^^^
> 
> but it surely smells and looks like gold



Haha. In my head i read that in Smeagol voice.


----------



## SV_huMMer (Jun 17, 2016)

My experience with K18 started rather disappointingly  Just received mine from Ebay - and could not turn it on! Tried with several freshly bought AAA primaries, with freshly charged Eneloops - nothing! Held the button, doubleclicked, single-clicked, sang, prayed... Looks like my unit is dead upon arrival. So much for the 
"QC Passed" sticker on the box...


----------



## PB Wilson (Jun 19, 2016)

Sphinxxx said:


> Does anybody have a Trustfire 10440 battery to see if it fits in this light? They are 46.25mm long and 10.25mm wide. I just ordered the light and want to know if i can get away with the bigger cell. I will probably play it safe but if somebody can confirm that would be awesome.



I have the stainless steel version of this light and some Trustfire protected 10440 batteries that do fit and put out quite a bit of light (even if it's for a very short time and with a good deal of heat).

I got the stainless model because in a youtube video, it said that only the stainless one could handle the protected 10440 batteries due to their length. When my wife gets home I'll try them in her aluminum model. I'm not so keen on having her carry these batteries (and I'm not so sure because of all the negative posts about any *****fire batteries.).


----------



## PB Wilson (Jun 25, 2016)

So I tried one of the Trustfire protected 10440 batteries in my wife's aluminum K18 and it does indeed fit even with its extra length. I could screw the head down just fine. 

Since the aluminum versions don't have an electronic lockout I'd steer away from lithium batteries I think. You'd have to be pretty vigilant to unscrew the head each time it went in a pocket. If these Trustfire protected batteries were more highly regarded they might be fine in some people's minds, but it appears that some have had less than ideal performance. The K18 doesn't have any kind of low voltage protection so it might not be the safest to run unprotected 10440.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Capolini (Jun 25, 2016)

I have both versions...SS and Aluminum. I use the Efest IMR 10440 battery and have no worries,,,even w/ the Aluminum version. I would NEVER consider a Trustfire battery,,,,,That alone would WORRY ME!!!


----------



## PB Wilson (Jun 26, 2016)

My concern is based on accidentally turning the light on in your pocket. I've done that a good number of times as the switch sits proud of the flashlight body and can turn on when pressed in a tight area. Yes it would probably heat up and alert you to the fact that it is on, but there is the chance that it could go off in a bag or in a pocket not next to your skin, discharge and go below 2.7 volts if unprotected. People are free to make their own decisions though.


----------



## Capolini (Jun 27, 2016)

PB Wilson said:


> My concern is based on accidentally turning the light on in your pocket. I've done that a good number of times as the switch sits proud of the flashlight body and can turn on when pressed in a tight area. Yes it would probably heat up and alert you to the fact that it is on, but there is the chance that it could go off in a bag or in a pocket not next to your skin, discharge and go below 2.7 volts if unprotected. People are free to make their own decisions though.



I am not clear on you saying in post # 24,,, "I'd steer away from lithium batteries I think" Aren't your TRUSTFIRES L. ION???

It is simple if your concerned about accidental activation happening with the aluminum version. JUST UNLOOSEN the head to deactivate it. 

I actually forgot to lock out my SS K18 one time and it activated inside my coat pocket! When I got home the battery was completely dead. iirc 0.43V! I charged it up and it took a full charge.. I then decided to recycle at HKJ's suggestion, knowing that the cells can be damaged and crystallize. They are only $3 each!

I have been told and believe that IMR batteries are safer than the standard ICR L.ion.That is why they do not need protection,,,they don't need it. 

I would certainly trust a quality IMR battery that got completely depleted over a Trustfire battery. 


The beauty of all of this is we ALL have a preference and personal choice.


----------



## PB Wilson (Jun 27, 2016)

I was referring to lithium ion batteries in the aluminum flashlights. I don't know if my wife would appreciate the extra level of vigilance she would need to steer clear of danger. For those who want to use them, go for it. Personal preference and choice for sure! Thanks for the input about IMR batteries too.


----------



## SV_huMMer (Jun 29, 2016)

PB Wilson said:


> Since the aluminum versions don't have an electronic lockout I'd steer away from lithium batteries I think.
> 
> Hope that helps.



At least on paper (cause mine is dead out of the box) there's an electronic lock out function on aluminium K18 - fast double click from off. That's what the manual says.


----------



## PB Wilson (Jun 29, 2016)

Funny, I believe I tried that with my wife's aluminum one. Didn't seem to work. I'll give it a shot when she gets home from work. Maybe the newer ones have this feature?


----------



## Capolini (Jun 29, 2016)

SV_huMMer said:


> At least on paper (cause mine is dead out of the box) there's an electronic lock out function on aluminium K18 - fast double click from off. That's what the manual says.





That is INCORRECT. ONLY the SS version has an electronic lockout. I have both versions. Only a physical lock out[twist head] will deactivate the Aluminum versions.

Maybe they sent you the SS user manual by mistake?


----------



## Wendee (Jun 29, 2016)

PB Wilson said:


> Funny, I believe I tried that with my wife's aluminum one. Didn't seem to work. I'll give it a shot when she gets home from work. Maybe the newer ones have this feature?



Neither of the two new aluminum ones I purchased have the lockout feature. I bought both light to be given as gifts. I gifted one last week and I just received the second one from Amazon. I just opened a new aluminum K18. There's no mention of lockout in the instruction manual or on the box and double click from off doesn't lock out the light (double click from "on" gives strobe). The light won't lock out no matter how fast or slow I double click. For fun I also tried both 3 and 4 fast clicks but nothing happened. 

I had also tried to lockout the blue aluminum one I gifted last week but it didn't work.

I'm assuming the K18 lights I received from Amazon are new stock so I guess they didn't change the aluminum ones to include the lockout feature. 

I see on Amazon.ca that there's also a brass model (nice!). I wonder if the brass also has the lockout feature like the SS one? 

For what it's worth, the black side switch on the black K18 is almost impossible to see. When I opened the box, I thought they had sent me a "twisty" light! The button stands out more in the online pictures than in person. It blends in too well (for me) and if I were to order a K18 for myself, I would order a different colour so that I didn't have to feel around to find the button (my husband wanted "black" which is why I ordered that colour). The blue one I gifted last week was very pretty and the button stood out, so I like the blue one a bit more.

I really like these lights! If I could justify buying myself another AAA light, I would buy one for myself too.  

*SV_huMMer*, I'm sorry to hear that your light arrived DOA!  I wonder if the one you received is from old stock, since neither of my instruction manuals mention lockout? Also, neither of the boxes mine came in had a "QC Passed" sticker on them (as you mentioned in an earlier post). They must be from a different batch? Are you able to return the light and maybe order from a different source?  
I don't know if this is helpful or not, but the serial number printed on the new K18 I'm holding is KT2Q3B2123.:shrug:


----------



## brighterthanthesun (Oct 5, 2016)

Capolini said:


> That is INCORRECT. ONLY the SS version has an electronic lockout. I have both versions. Only a physical lock out[twist head] will deactivate the Aluminum versions.
> 
> Maybe they sent you the SS user manual by mistake?



I just received my black K18 and it definitely has the electronic lockout. Two quick clicks from off and it is locked out, confirmed with a single flash. Double click again deactivates the lockout and is confirmed with a double flash. Maybe they listened to our comments and made an improvement to an already very nice light.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 5, 2016)

brighterthanthesun said:


> I just received my black K18 and it definitely has the electronic lockout. Two quick clicks from off and it is locked out, confirmed with a single flash. Double click again deactivates the lockout and is confirmed with a double flash. Maybe they listened to our comments and made an improvement to an already very nice light.




Like you said maybe they listened and changed it.Either that or they put the Electronic lockout in yours by mistake!! I have heard of no other aluminum lights that have electronic lock out!

My BLUE Aluminum light has NO lock out and my SS light does.


----------



## Nisei (Oct 11, 2016)

Can anyone tell if protected 10440 would fit?
When using standard sized batteries, do you have the feeling there's some room left to take an extra 2mm?


----------



## Capolini (Oct 11, 2016)

Nisei said:


> Can anyone tell if protected 10440 would fit?
> When using standard sized batteries, do you have the feeling there's some room left to take an extra 2mm?



I am pretty sure on this thread or in a review someone was able to use protected batteries. I can not recall which one worked.

I use the Efest IMR 10440. It is a SAFER chemistry and does not need protection. In case of accidental activation simply lock out the light. If the version does not have an electronic lock out,slightly twist the head.


----------



## Nisei (Oct 11, 2016)

Capolini said:


> I am pretty sure on this thread or in a review someone was able to use protected batteries. I can not recall which one worked.
> I use the Efest IMR 10440. It is a SAFER chemistry and does not need protection. In case of accidental activation simply lock out the light. If the version does not have an electronic lock out,slightly twist the head.



Thanks for responding.
Yeah I know IMR is safer but still not protected against over discharging. The only protected 10440 batteries I know of are the Trustfire brand. Not my favorite brand but perhaps worth a try


----------



## Capolini (Oct 11, 2016)

Nisei said:


> Thanks for responding.
> Yeah I know IMR is safer but still not protected against over discharging. The only protected 10440 batteries I know of are the Trustfire brand. Not my favorite brand but perhaps worth a try



You just reminded me!! Soshine sell some protected 10440.I have their 18650 and they are good quality[panny cells]. I would have no idea about their length,,,,,,and also do not see a place where you can only buy 1 or 2? Actually ebay does sell individually or a 4 pack.

links below:


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K5E6G5O/?tag=cpf0b6-20


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...&poi=&adpos=1o1&device=c&crdt=0&ul_noapp=true


----------



## Nisei (Oct 11, 2016)

Capolini said:


> You just reminded me!! Soshine sell some protected 10440. links below:


Thanks! I didn't know Soshine was manufacturing protected 10440.
Your link to Amazon leads to the unprotected version but I see they do have them on eBay.

I hope AW and Efest will also start offering these. Perhaps I'll try to take a circuit board from a Soshine or Ultrafire and put it on a high quality IMR. Would be nice if more manufacturers would build these protection circuits into their flashlights.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes I see that in a review[unprotected].

Your link does NOT lead anywhere!!!! It is blank!

I see you just fixed/edited it!

I just tried it again,,still does not work! [h=1]This site can’t be reached[/h][FONT=&quot]*%3Cbr%20*’s server DNS address could not be found.[/FONT]


----------



## Nisei (Oct 11, 2016)

Hm, weird, link is working here. I fixed it 2 times, iPad was acting up.
Perhaps you haven't tried after the 2nd fix?


----------



## swan (Oct 11, 2016)

I have the brass K18 and i use the Soshine 10440 cells with small button top which have the advantage of being the exact same size as a standard eneloop which means they fit almost every light.

I purchased a 4 pack of these cells thinking they were protected because they say 2.8v cut off in yellow writing on the cell, but HKJ set me straight and explained that because of its length and it does not actually say PROTECTED anywhere on the cell it could not have protection circuit. He was spot on as i purposely discharged it to around or below 2.5 volts from memory.

In saying all this, after approx six months i am very happy with them. The cells hold their voltage well, can deliver a high rate of current and fit every aaa light i have and only cost $7 us.


----------



## Nisei (Oct 27, 2016)

Received my protected 10440 cells from Fasttech yesterday and they easily fit my stainless steel version. No gap when tightening the head to the body.
They are different than the ones in the Fasttech picture though because they have a nipple.


----------



## jamieguitar (Dec 6, 2016)

The Ultratac K18 running the 3.7 li-ion battery is amazing for a light of this size. About a month ago, and after a fair amount of research, I decided on an Olight i3e. This is a fantastic, really bright keychain flashlight. A week later, I saw the K18. Being a bit of a flashaholic, or whatever you would call it, I knew I had to get it. Running a AAA battery, the K18 is comparable to the Olight i3e. Stick that 3.7 volt li-ion in, and it's fantastic. Much brighter. Shockingly bright for its size. For the people talking about the lockout feature, mine has it. Double-click and I'm all set.


----------



## jamieguitar (Dec 7, 2016)

jamieguitar said:


> The Ultratac K18 running the 3.7 li-ion battery is amazing for a light of this size. About a month ago, and after a fair amount of research, I decided on an Olight i3e. This is a fantastic, really bright keychain flashlight. A week later, I saw the K18. Being a bit of a flashaholic, or whatever you would call it, I knew I had to get it. Running a AAA battery, the K18 is comparable to the Olight i3e. Stick that 3.7 volt li-ion in, and it's fantastic. Much brighter. Shockingly bright for its size. For the people talking about the lockout feature, mine has it. Double-click and I'm all set.



I meant to mention that my K18 with the lockout feature is the brass model.


----------



## brighterthanthesun (Dec 10, 2016)

Ultratac now puts the electronic Lockout in all K18's now, they did listen to us.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Dec 10, 2016)

Does anybody know how many ma are used from an nimh battery in high medium and low brightness modes.

Thanks 

John


----------



## swan (Dec 11, 2016)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> Does anybody know how many ma are used from an nimh battery in high medium and low brightness modes.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John



From a 1.2v nimh cell calculated using run times from this and other reviews- all are approx values but should be close.

High- 800mA 

Med- 200mA

Low- 25mA


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Dec 12, 2016)

swan said:


> From a 1.2v nimh cell calculated using run times from this and other reviews- all are approx values but should be close.
> 
> High- 800mA
> 
> ...




Thanks for the Information 

EDIT: At 800ma how do they get 1hr runtime on an alkaline battery, Even at 400ma i doubt they would get 1hr even down to 10% light output.

John.


----------



## swan (Dec 12, 2016)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> Thanks for the Information
> 
> EDIT: At 800ma how do they get 1hr runtime on an alkaline battery, Even at 400ma i doubt they would get 1hr even down to 10% light output.
> 
> John.



Yes the alkalines are only ok at lower currents and i personally wont use them. On high you will only get less than 30 mins of unregulated instantly declining output with the alkaline cell and maybe it will vent and damage the light. The lithium energiser L92 aaa is a good cell if you need throw away primaries and offers pretty decent run times.

I like the 10440 in this light as i mainly use the medium mode at 80 lumens which gives well over an hour of non stop regulated output which is comparable to the eneloop on high.

I suspect the runtimes stated for the aaa by Ultratac where perhaps achieved with the L92 not a standard duracell alkaline.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Dec 13, 2016)

I would like to see an Lifepo4 10440 in the K18 with it`s virtually flat discharge profile, though at 280mah most likely 200mah it might not last long but it would be interesting to see.

EDIT: I decided to order a 4pack of Soshine brand just out of interest, hopefully i will get them in a month or so.

John.


----------



## swan (Dec 13, 2016)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> I would like to see an Lifepo4 10440 in the K18 with it`s virtually flat discharge profile, though at 280mah most likely 200mah it might not last long but it would be interesting to see.
> 
> EDIT: I decided to order a 4pack of Soshine brand just out of interest, hopefully i will get them in a month or so.
> 
> John.



I have been happy with the soshines, small button top, fits everything, hold their voltage well deliver plenty of current and charging them up from above 3v they show about 320 mAh of charge. I have many quality brands of li ion cells but these are the first 10440 i have owned and i rate them as very good so far.

I do not own or have any experience with Lifepo4 but because of their lower nom voltage, im guessing they might not drive the k18 to its max output if this is important and maybe someone who has tried them can comment.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Dec 14, 2016)

swan said:


> I have been happy with the soshines, small button top, fits everything, hold their voltage well deliver plenty of current and charging them up from above 3v they show about 320 mAh of charge. I have many quality brands of li ion cells but these are the first 10440 i have owned and i rate them as very good so far.
> 
> I do not own or have any experience with Lifepo4 but because of their lower nom voltage, im guessing they might not drive the k18 to its max output if this is important and maybe someone who has tried them can comment.



The brightness i get from nihm battery`s is bright enough for me, I prefer longer runtime.

Thanks

John.

EDIT: Somebody took a faulty one apart and posted a pic.


----------



## joelbnyc (Jan 26, 2017)

What charger is best for 10440's these days? My only experience with small 4.2V was my old Quantum D2's 10180 USB charger, which was very handy.

I take it normal full-size 4.2V LiIon chargers like the Nitecore D2/I2 aren't great for small cells, even if they claim to be compatible?

And I presume the Ultratac 10440 charger also charges Efests IMR 10440's?

I'm trying to decide whether to just buy the K18 bundle on Amazon with the generic blue 10440 and USB charger, and/or buy a separate efest imr 10440 and some other charger.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jan 26, 2017)

If you want something small and has a low charge rate for 10440 cells, I bought an XTAR XP1 it has 250ma and 500ma charge rate and is for small cells and has an micro usb socket, I got mine from Amazon UK for only £5

http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Xtar XP1 UK.html

John.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 26, 2017)

joelbnyc said:


> What charger is best for 10440's these days? My only experience with small 4.2V was my old Quantum D2's 10180 USB charger, which was very handy.
> 
> I take it normal full-size 4.2V LiIon chargers like the Nitecore D2/I2 aren't great for small cells, even if they claim to be compatible?
> 
> ...



I would take John's suggestion and I would also get an EFEST IMR 10440 and NOT that generic Blue [Ultrafire? Trustfire?] 10440. I forget where[on another K18 thread maybe] it was tested but it is a piece of junk!

If you wanted a 2 bay charger, I am sure John or someone else could recommend one! CAPO and i have to get on the trail!!

,Good luck

,p.s. my 2 Ultratacs run great on the EFEST IMR 10440! :thumbsup:


----------



## joelbnyc (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks for the info, Tinder and Capolini.

Just ordered the SS K18 for $28.85USD and Xtar XP1 for $9.49 from Amazon, and an Efest imr 10440 from illumination supply, they only had one in stock.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 26, 2017)

joelbnyc said:


> Thanks for the info, Tinder and Capolini.
> 
> Just ordered the SS K18 for $28.85USD and Xtar XP1 for $9.49 from Amazon, and an Efest imr 10440 from illumination supply, they only had one in stock.



Your welcome. Illumn is a great place....been ordering stuff for Four years from them. Another GREAT place happens to be in my home town! I stumbled upon them ~ 18 months ago.

They are called liionwholsale.com. their prices are hard to beat ,,especially since I can go to the warehouse which eliminates shipping. 

If you need anymore 10440 batteries or any other L.Ion,,,,check them out. they only sell batteries and chargers.

https://liionwholesale.com/collecti...battery-wholesale-discount?variant=3077507268


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jan 27, 2017)

I bought some of the 10440 Soshine lifepo4 280mah to use in my K18 as they have a almost flat discharge curve compared to standard li-ion which is like falling off a cliff as the K18 is not regulated.
But after doing some test i am only getting 180mah when using an 3.6v charge and an 2.9v discharge, So i would advise against them unless 180mah is sufficient.

I cannot find any Efest IMR 10440 in the UK, But i will continue looking.

The only 10440 li-ion 3.7v that i have is an WUBEN 350mah that came with one of my aaa flashlights.

John.


----------



## joelbnyc (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks, liionwholsale showed up on google shopping as well for Efest 10440's, and was marginally cheaper. I used illumn only because I've also ordered from them since 2013, but I will give liionwholesale a go next time.

I'm psyched to try this 10440 light though. My current metal-finished 1xAAA-sized collection will now be: Maratac Cu Rev3, Prometheus QRv2, Thrunite SS Ti CW latest version, Olight i3S-CU raw, Ultratac K18 SS.

Maybe eventually I'll add a Peak Eiger and something by MBI. I wish Veleno would start making mini lights again too, I miss my long-lost Quantum D2's! Those were awesome.


----------



## joelbnyc (Jan 30, 2017)

My Efest IMR 10440 arrived. Overall my verdict is very positive, the Stainless Steel K18 is quite high quality for a production light. Good value, money well spent. Finish feels higher-end, not cheap in the least.

One minor quibble is the time it takes to go from locked out to on, with the double-press and then long press. I don't have a better solution to this though, it's a well engineered UI.

Tail Standing might be nice for a Rev 2. Although I have enough lights sitting around that tail stand already.

Other than those minor quibbles, this is probably about my fave 1xAAA size light I've owned. One hand use is awesome with the front clicky, while keeping a short enough length to make the K18 comfortable on a keychain, as opposed to some 1xAAA tail clicky's that are too long for my tastes.

Nice work, Ultratac!


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't use beltclips, but on the K18 i keep it aligned with the power button it makes it easy to find in the dark also it protects the power switch from damage if you drop it thanks to the slight gap.

John.


----------



## joelbnyc (Feb 5, 2017)

Do you use the lock out feature? I've found it "on" and drained accidentally in my pocket a few times, so I try to use it, but the delay required to tap-tap-pause-long-tap to go from locked to on is a bit annoying. Still a cool light though and very bright. But there is something to be said for 1xaaa twisties. My brass(i think) Olight i3S-CU will probably go back on my keychain. Too bad it doesn't take 10440's.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Feb 5, 2017)

I always keep my K18 in lock mode and the extra couple of taps to unlock and turn it on is not a problem as i don't uses it that much, Was the belt clip aligned with the power button when it was turned on in your pocket.

John.


----------



## joelbnyc (Feb 5, 2017)

I like to keep 2 non-key items on my keychain, a 1xaaa or smaller light, and a Classic SD victorinox, so I don't use belt clip on lights. I find I use the keychain lights a lot through the day, simply because its nearly always on me- going to the basement, looking under couches/beds for things (have a toddler!), walking dog at night if I forget an 18650 light, etc. So the delay from lock to on is a bit of an issue. I'm not really knocking the K18, it's still very cool and a nice addition to my 1xaaa collection. Just probably wont be my primary keychain light.


----------



## Capolini (Feb 5, 2017)

joelbnyc said:


> Do you use the lock out feature? I've found it "on" and drained accidentally in my pocket a few times, so I try to use it, but the delay required to tap-tap-pause-long-tap to go from locked to on is a bit annoying. Still a cool light though and very bright. But there is something to be said for 1xaaa twisties. My brass(i think) Olight i3S-CU will probably go back on my keychain. Too bad it doesn't take 10440's.



I also have the Olight i3S-CU. It WILL take 10440's,,just not recommended and who knows how long the light will last[longevity not run time] if the 10440 was used continuously! :naughty:

I have used a 10440 in it for a very short time! Actually I did a MAX run time test. iirc it got hot after about 90 seconds and the cumulative MAX run time[2 min. rests] was ~ 8 minutes w/ a voltage of ~ 3.6V. I am astonished how bright it is. If the K18 is 360 lumens w/ a 10440, then the i3S-CU is easily 500 lumens!


----------



## joelbnyc (Feb 5, 2017)

Capolini said:


> If the K18 is 360 lumens w/ a 10440, then the i3S-CU is easily 500 lumens!



Cool. Maybe I'll just give it a shot. That would be approaching the territory of those 1xAAA-sized MBI lights and Vinh mods, right? Not to get off topic, but I wonder if Vinh is doing any 10440-sized mods currently, I checked his subforum and seemed like most of the posts were about larger lights. I just ordered a couple more efest 10440's so may as well look for other small 10440-capable lights...


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Feb 5, 2017)

I could not return to twisty`s after this side button goodness.

John.


----------



## Capolini (Feb 5, 2017)

joelbnyc said:


> Cool. Maybe I'll just give it a shot. That would be approaching the territory of those 1xAAA-sized MBI lights and Vinh mods, right? Not to get off topic, but I wonder if Vinh is doing any 10440-sized mods currently, I checked his subforum and seemed like most of the posts were about larger lights. I just ordered a couple more efest 10440's so may as well look for other small 10440-capable lights...



iirc the Vollsion and the Lumintop tool and worm are the ONLY AAA[10440] Lights on his website.

I do not have testing equipment,,,,,,,,,If you do, test the i3S-CU w/ 10440 and I would bet it is closer to 600 lumens than 500 lumens!


----------



## joelbnyc (Mar 18, 2017)

So update, I couldn't go back to 1xAAA size eneloop lights on my Keychain after getting used to the 10440. So the K18 is back on the Keychain, even with the slightly annoying UI.

I still use the other 1xAAA NiMH lights around the house, but not on the Keychain. Nor am I quite ready to risk destroying a cool light like my brass i3S-CU by risking the 10440.

Would be cool if someone would mod the brass i3S-CU's for 10440 though, if it were possible!


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks for the great info..


----------

